# EMERGENCY!  Transporting a smoker grill.



## fpmich (Sep 18, 2013)

How is the best way to transport my Char-Griller Smokin Pro to another location for a party 20 miles away this weekend (09/21/13)  My options are a small POS 4X6 trailer w/6' sides (how do I secure it), or dismantling smoker grill partially and stinking up my passenger van forever by loading it in there.  LOL

Any and all tips appreciated!

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

Frank, morning.....   Trailer......   or, if it doesn't weigh too much, they make a rack that slides in a trailer hitch receiver...  you could use that...  don't know how you'd tie it down.....    Use your neighbor's car.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 18, 2013)

You'll need ratchet straps (or motorcycle-type straps) to secure it on a trailer (or in anything else), or adequate rope and good rope skills to secure the smoker to anchor-points or bed-rails on the trailer. Be sure to secure the lids so they will not open in transit. Small and light-weight trailers tend to ride very rough, so anything loose (not hard-mounted) inside the smoker such as grates should be removed and put into a container. Also, consider your analog thermometer(s)...if you use them for chamber temp monitoring, it would be best to remove them and package for transport, as shock from a rough ride may damage them, or at the very least cause inaccuracy, so cal-check/verification should be done after transport if left in place. Lastly, be sure all smoker leg, handle and shelf fasteners are properly tightened before and after transport.

Good luck and have a great smoke!

Eric


----------



## cmayna (Sep 18, 2013)

You might want to get one of these.  Ready to haul anything, anytime.








Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

I had a truck like that....  It had the small rear window....   back in the 60's.....


----------



## sqwib (Sep 18, 2013)

20120709015.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 18, 2013



















20101219118.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 18, 2013






DITTO on the ratchet straps


----------



## palladini (Sep 18, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> 20120709015.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now SQWIBD, if that is you in the pics,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.   I, as a former truck driver with over 8 million miles of undamaged freight, I commend you sir for properly tying those smokers down.  You have no idea how many times I have shaken my head at some clown, transporting whatever, passes me with a load, either in a Pick Up or trailer, that if I had it secured the load they were carrying, like that, I would be thrown in jail for.  Many, Many times have I seen that.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Palladini

That's actually my brother Jim in the above photo, Jim and I picked up a smoker from Chefjimmy and had a few cold ones. Were both excessive when it comes to strapping stuff down.

SQWIB on the left Jimmy on the right.













20120709051.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 18, 2013






I might have had everything strapped down good but when I pulled out of Jimmy's and made a left onto the main street, I was so worried looking in the rearview at the smoker that I almost drove into the ditch.

Jimmy was probably laughing his head off


----------



## palladini (Sep 18, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Thanks Palladini
> 
> That's actually my brother Jim in the above photo, Jim and I picked up a smoker from Chefjimmy and had a few cold ones. Were both excessive when it comes to strapping stuff down.
> 
> ...


Well now that changes everything.  Your great at tying things down, but your driving questionable? Now that is Funny!


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed my guy only used two straps, time for a safety meeting!!!


----------



## palladini (Sep 18, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Yeah, I noticed my guy only used two straps, time for a safety meeting!!!


You so have that right, by the length of that device, weight unknown, at least 5 heavy straps would need to be on that under the current load restraint laws in North America.  But because it is a Private Citizen moving it, police and DOT folks will look the other way.  That is until there is a problem and it or parts of litter the Highway,  then they will take notice.


----------



## fpmich (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank everyone.  You have confirmed everything I was afraid of.

Small wheeled, lightweight, bouncy-bouncy trailer, would shake the heck out of my smoker grill.  I like the idea of the hitch mount, except I don't imagine that would be much of an improvement over the trailer. I've seen these bouncing on back of cars and vans too.  I never thought about it messing up my therms though.  Thanks for that heads up!

So I guess I will take a seat out of the van, lay a tarp down, remove the top of grill & wheels, stow all the loose items in a box,  and stink up the van and drive slow.  Then after this time I will no longer volunteer to take it elsewhere.

*cmayna* Love the truck!  Just paint it rusty red and put you name on door and it'll be Sanfordized!  LOL

Thanks again,

Frank


----------



## sqwib (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you measure it?

It just might fit.. you can get a couple inches by removing the stack.

The braunfels would have fit in my old Chevy Venture.


----------



## dummy que (Sep 19, 2013)

halve transported chargriller horezonals several times take the grates out put in box strap to trailer halve grate time & bbq a$$ off


----------



## fpmich (Sep 20, 2013)

SQWIB... Ya, I measured.  Will remove whole top lid rather than just stack tho.  I've got that all sealed up.

I see you have a similar unit on the hitch shelf thing.  I'm sure you've had someone follow behind sometimes.  Did they ever mention it bouncing or jiggling much?  I have tow package with a 2" receiver hitch on it.


----------



## radio (Sep 20, 2013)

I couldn't remove the lids on my horizontal smoker, so I put a strap around each and laid it down in the back of my pickup and strapped it in so it wouldn't slide around if I had to hit the brakes hard

Have a good time and enjoy the Q.  Oh, and we need pictures from start to finish


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2013)

fpmich said:


> SQWIB... Ya, I measured.  Will remove whole top lid rather than just stack tho.  I've got that all sealed up.
> 
> I see you have a similar unit on the hitch shelf thing.  I'm sure you've had someone follow behind sometimes.  Did they ever mention it bouncing or jiggling much?  I have tow package with a 2" receiver hitch on it.


No body followed it, however those ratchet straps were so tight I could have rolled the truck and it would have stayed put.

My concern was the legs giving out.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Yeah, I noticed my guy only used two straps, time for a safety meeting!!!


Damn that's huge. I don't think I could afford the wood that fuels it much less the food heh heh!

A low center of gravity plays a big part in towing and moving gear, Top heavy stuff is a pain in the arse.

Yes more than two straps are needed lol


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Sep 20, 2013)

go rent a trailer from UHaul...pretty cheap to rent for a day or two.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2013)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> go rent a trailer from UHaul...pretty cheap to rent for a day or two.


Or Home depot $19.95 first 75 minutes or $69.00 a day


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2013)

Harbor Fr+++++  has a 870# cap. trailer for under $200 .....


----------



## fpmich (Sep 20, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> No body followed it, however those ratchet straps were so tight I could have rolled the truck and it would have stayed put.
> 
> My concern was the legs giving out.


I hear ya on the legs.  The one for the char griller are not the strongest.

Today after opening my still cold smoker and getting a wiff of smoke from it, I said No Way that thing is going into MY van!  LOL

I think I will save up and get one of those the hitch carriers.  I don't like the lightweight trailer idea.   And I sure ain't going to rent a trailer just for that!

So for now, I'll leave it at home.  The family will be disappointed, but what the heck.  It won't be the 1st time I've let them down.

I did smoke some sausages, Baked Beans and pot of Scalloped Potatoes with ham today and will take those over to the party.

They'll forgive me after they taste it.


----------



## fpmich (Sep 22, 2013)

Food went over great, but I sure took a hit, with all the ribbing about not bringing my new smoker that I had been bragging about on our family forums.  (Where I can actually post a photo and have it show up in thread)  LOL

*Thanks for the input from everyone.  I appreciate it very much.*

For instance, I did not know that too much jiggling could throw a therm. off so much.  And I learned that it was possible to use a hitch carrier with success.  And I thank you all for responding so quickly in this thread.  I wasn't expecting so many replies in that short of time.  Good Job.

Thanks again folks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 23, 2013)

You're welcome for any help. To post photos on SMF, you need to upload them off your computer or other site such as photo sites or FB, etc. Sometimes you have to use the full page editor if you're replying to an existing thread, or the image upload button might not appear. The image upload button is on the upper right...looks like a mountain scene.

Glad to hear everything worked out well for you!!!


Eric


----------

